# AC & Roses,



## Dave70 (26/3/16)

Really? _Really??_
To be honest, I'd be happier to see Nick Cester (Jet) or Jimmy Barnes get the gig. And thats saying something.
Isn't Angry at a loose end these days?

http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment/music/axl-rose-to-replace-brian-johnson-as-acdc-singer-stranger-things-have-happened-20160324-gnq3rs.html


----------



## Bribie G (26/3/16)

Thanks for the link. Seeing Angus Roses' gut I feel better about my beer belly.
Nice tits too.


----------



## droid (26/3/16)

maybe he know most of the songs...no that wouldn't be it

vexing


----------



## DU99 (26/3/16)

could try Farnham..He sings "Long Way to"


----------



## Black Devil Dog (26/3/16)

Just checked the calendar, your post is a few days early.


----------



## manticle (26/3/16)

Yeah but nah


----------



## mwd (26/3/16)

Like all those bands won't work. Queen INXS etc. Also AC/DC lost too many key members now. Would be like putting Justin Beiber into the Rolling Stones.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/3/16)

Well, they have to keep the obligations to the company


Yes, it is fucked, but thats how it rolls

Seeing ACDC live last year was awesome.....but as my brother said, they sounded like they where putting everything into there last gig

And I agree with him


You cant play forever


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/3/16)

Brian Johnson has lost his hearing due to racing cars, not music.

When the Doc tells you to stop or else, you dont have much choice


----------



## tavas (27/3/16)

Bon Scott died in 1980. Is it really that hard to Google him and get the date he died?


----------



## Mardoo (27/3/16)

Oh dear lord. Anyone but him! Although this gives me a great idea for a series about zombie rock bands...


----------



## Seaquebrew (27/3/16)

His unique dancing weave should be popular with diehard head bangers

I'm a fan, but the line needs to be drawn somewhere 

Cheers


----------



## Benn (27/3/16)

Haha I can't see this coming to fruition,


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/3/16)

can see it

Im on a highway to where do we go, where do we go...


----------



## manticle (27/3/16)

She shook me all nai ai ai ai ai ai-ight longa aiiaiiiaiiii.


----------



## Weizguy (27/3/16)

Axl is such a diva. I remember the show at Eastern Creek, and he made the crowd wait.
I think someone had a glass bottle.
Might not have been a bad thing if someone had laid him out with it. Just thinking out loud.
Definitely not the right choice here. Nor is Barnesy, IMHO.
Maybe a left-field selection from an Aussie punk or metal outfit, with the range and volume to suit?
Not some soft metal pussy like Axl.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/3/16)

My brother went to GNR at Eastern Creek

He reckons the sound quality was shit and a waste of money


----------



## Benn (27/3/16)

I love GnR but everything Axl has done post GnR ends up in a mess of contractual legal team drawn out bullshit, he had to have a massive press release whinge when they were inducted into the hall of fame. By the time Axl is satisfied with all the terms and conditions in the AC/ROSE contract AC/DC will have finished the tour and produced the live album.
Andrew Stockdale would be a reasonable fill in, but he seems a bit high maintenance as well.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/3/16)

I cant see ACDC putting up with his shit. They are a no nonsense band

They dropped Phil Rudd like a stone.


----------



## jyo (27/3/16)

I've never liked Johnson's voice. For me, it's Bon or nothing. Axl in his current state will be just terrible.


----------



## Benn (27/3/16)

A mate was just telling me that the rumours are true, apparently Malcolm Young's son confirmed it on some website. I can't believe it. Someone's taking the piss.


----------



## Dave70 (27/3/16)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Axl is such a diva. I remember the show at Eastern Creek, and he made the crowd wait.
> I think someone had a glass bottle.
> Might not have been a bad thing if someone had laid him out with it. Just thinking out loud.
> Definitely not the right choice here. Nor is Barnesy, IMHO.
> ...


Me to, I thought you looked familiar. 

And perhaps you also recall how those bottles came to be in the crowd, via a sympathetic Sebastian Bach who took pity on an audience who couldn't by a ******* BEER AT A ROCK & ROLL SHOW. 
$2 water, no worries , until it ran out ant everybody had to queue up in the mud at the tap outside the shithouse.
GNR were the bitter, screechy icing on my cake that had been progressively souring throughout the day.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/3/16)

I really hope it is all bullshit

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbRWzhXbIk8


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/3/16)

Yeh right, that was a sterling performance :blink:


----------



## timmi9191 (28/3/16)

His voice is gone

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lKp5t1bYXs

If that is any indication how could he do a bon or brian song?


----------



## timmi9191 (28/3/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6tWsPSBgTc


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/3/16)

We still dont know what they are going to do..

Maybe they are throwing Axle around to gauge the fans response.

ACDC are a big brand worth far more than GNR. I doubt they would jeopardise the brand if the new guest singer wasnt spot on

And GNR are supposedly doing a major tour which could clash with ACDC

My guess is they already have someone to replace Brian and they are training them up. ACDC are perfectionists


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/3/16)

timmi9191 said:


> His voice is gone
> 
> 
> If that is any indication how could he do a bon or brian song?


Oh dear. That was terrible...simply terrible.

The band sounded great ....but Axle....not so great

Looking at him in that cowboy hat,mustache and cowboy jacket made me think of this bloke

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTA2buWlNyM


----------



## malt and barley blues (28/3/16)

Frank Ifield doing anything these days? Top performer.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgm0KNICGcU


----------



## Black Devil Dog (28/3/16)

This bloke could do it.



or


----------



## timmi9191 (28/3/16)

Black Devil Dog said:


> This bloke could do it.
> 
> 
> 
> or



Fail


----------



## timmi9191 (28/3/16)

What bout these guys..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5H_YWidM_c


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/3/16)

Black Devil Dog said:


> or



Nooooo....that was shocking. Sounded like a teenager who's voice was just starting to break....

And the band backing him where shit also


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/3/16)

This is truly difficult to watch

Celine Dion trying to look act act tuff & mean....truly cringe worthy


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1niTEkP-6eo


----------



## timmi9191 (28/3/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> This is truly difficult to watch
> 
> Celine Dion trying to look act act tuff & mean....truly cringe worthy
> 
> ...


actually anatasia does better than axl


----------



## Black Devil Dog (28/3/16)

timmi9191 said:


> Fail


Your sarcasm detector is on the blink.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/3/16)

timmi9191 said:


> actually anatasia does better than axl



Sad.....but true...


----------



## timmi9191 (28/3/16)

and a lot easier on the eye


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/3/16)

I don't know about covering AC/DC, but there is only one thing better than watching Christina Aguilera, that's watching a bevy of them.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ScjucUV8v0


----------



## Black Devil Dog (28/3/16)

AC/DC are so professional, they would probably have a contingency plan in place.

Brian Johnson's hearing issues might have been known to the band for some time. They could be in rehearsal now, with a replacement singer who had already been chosen before this news came out.


----------



## timmi9191 (28/3/16)

ohh yeah..

shes caused more seed to be split, than Mohammed Ali at a bird feeder


----------



## Droopy Brew (29/3/16)

Kram from Spiderbait would be a good fit.

Axl is a joke, has been since the mid 90s.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/3/16)

Actually Kram would be great

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nU1VfYYKMDk


----------



## Dave70 (29/3/16)

How about Kevin Rudd? He likes touring.


----------



## Mardoo (29/3/16)

http://youtu.be/d2RZXeQc5HU


----------



## Dave70 (29/3/16)

..........


----------



## Black Devil Dog (29/3/16)

Mardoo said:


> http://youtu.be/d2RZXeQc5HU


Nah, you'd have 50,000+ blokes all trying to splooge on the stage, it'd get messy.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/3/16)

Why is it that just about every artist who covers an ACDC song get the tempo wrong..

The chords a fairly easy, but its the pace that they play is part of what makes it. They play a lot slower than what people think

Most just focus on Angus...

There is a youtube clip ( that I am trying to find ) of just Malcom playing in the studio. No pics just the recording. Makes you realise just how much they are an integrated guitar band. Even Cliff Williams


.......and, personally.I still think Phill Rudd is THE drummer for ACDC...he just ties it all in so easly


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/3/16)

Very humble is Angus

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaA7n33zWak


----------



## Dave70 (30/3/16)

Yes, tempo is key. And a kazoo for the breakdown in lieu of some bagpipes.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zIo01J6pmM


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/3/16)

Its not a song without a kazoo


----------



## sponge (30/3/16)

Or cowbell.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (30/3/16)

something a little different.


----------



## Dave70 (30/3/16)

sponge said:


> Or cowbell.


Careful, next you'll be wanting a squeeze bulb horn. Its a slippery slope from there. 

Worse than street mimes.


----------



## sponge (30/3/16)

Where the hell did you get my picture from? And what did you do with my street mime?


----------



## DU99 (30/3/16)

Could try Jack Black.."school of rock"


----------



## Coodgee (30/3/16)

I know John Farnham isn't very cool or very rock and roll these days but he has the range and he has the voice. And he is an iconic aussie singer. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73X_z_zW4Sg


----------



## manticle (30/3/16)

These days?
When was he ever rock 'n' roll?


----------



## Dave70 (30/3/16)

His names not rock and roll enough. 
Should change it to Johnny ****.


----------



## spog (30/3/16)

AC/DC playing Sadie the cleaning Lady ?.......be fucked.!


----------



## mwd (30/3/16)

Actually Angus was more worried by Luna Lee the ultimate Rock Chick... She is just exquisite + she replied to me 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEpVDafY6Z8


----------



## Droopy Brew (30/3/16)

Dave70 said:


> Careful, next you'll be wanting a squeeze bulb horn. Its a slippery slope from there.
> 
> Worse than street mimes.


So thats what became of Craig McLachlan.


----------



## droid (30/3/16)

my schedule is clear...actually no, the last time in the car when something screamy came on i started coughing so much i nearly passed out


----------



## Dave70 (31/3/16)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Actually Angus was more worried by Luna Lee the ultimate Rock Chick... She is just exquisite + she replied to me
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEpVDafY6Z8


I'll bet thats about 50,000 times harder than it looks. 


Mmmmm....lounguie..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NORe7zCcHuk


----------



## Blind Dog (31/3/16)

What's Meatloaf up to nowadays?


----------



## Dave70 (31/3/16)

Something unwholesome by the look of it.


----------



## goomboogo (31/3/16)

Dave70 said:


> Something unwholesome by the look of it.


"We pray to you Jesus for guidance and support in our hour of need. I am looking into the depths of hell and the show is about to start and they really have hired Axl Rose. Sweet Lord don't let this happen, let me do it. You weren't there for me on Grand Final day a few years ago but I've repented since then. Please be there for me now in my desperately sad time of need.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (31/3/16)

Wipe the slate clean and put these guys in in their place.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4Ao-iNPPUc


----------



## Mardoo (31/3/16)

Or perhaps
http://youtu.be/2QZ47h4fVTU


----------



## tavas (31/3/16)

Seems everyone is getting angry about this


----------



## spog (31/3/16)

Blind Dog said:


> What's Meatloaf up to nowadays?


Pissing Aussies off at the AFL Grand final concert...no biggy .


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/4/16)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Actually Angus was more worried by Luna Lee the ultimate Rock Chick... She is just exquisite + she replied to me


If you actually listen, she is playing Malcolm Young mostly. The rhythm and part soul of the band 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6yYtXsjluQ


----------



## Dave70 (1/4/16)

This bloke goes alright.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXKJUgn5s5M


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (1/4/16)

Henry Rollins...he won't even need to buy a black t-shirt.

I just tried searching for Hard-ons on youtube so I could link to their version of Let There Be Rock and now I'm expecting a visit from my friendly IT administrator.


----------



## paulyman (1/4/16)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Henry Rollins...he won't even need to buy a black t-shirt.
> 
> I just tried searching for Hard-ons on youtube so I could link to their version of Let There Be Rock and now I'm expecting a visit from my friendly IT administrator.


Rollins or Blackie would work well I reckon.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/4/16)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Henry Rollins...he won't even need to buy a black t-shirt.
> 
> I just tried searching for Hard-ons on youtube so I could link to their version of Let There Be Rock and now I'm expecting a visit from my friendly IT administrator.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPNtLZWE6AQ


----------



## Dave70 (1/4/16)

Use to listen to countless hours of Rollins Band and his spoken word stuff back in the day.
Thats shoving a preachy square (or more accurately, straight edged) peg into AC/DC's audiences round hole. 
He'd never take the gig.


----------



## mwd (1/4/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> If you actually listen, she is playing Malcolm Young mostly. The rhythm and part soul of the band
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6yYtXsjluQ


What?? April Fool don't see her playing any Chords....

Check out Layla by Eric Clapton by Luna O.T.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/4/16)

This is not to bad

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjOKxHTzyuU


----------



## Blind Dog (1/4/16)

http://www.tvovermind.com/music/opera-singers-rendition-acdcs-highway-hell-will-leave-speechless

Not saying much, but she'd do a better job than Axl, or Celine


----------



## Black Devil Dog (2/4/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> This is not to bad
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjOKxHTzyuU


If they got Dave to help finish the tour and then called it quits after that, it would be pretty cool.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/4/16)

Jimmy Breuer he's impersonated them long enough.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SggV-XFKQ1w


----------



## madpierre06 (2/4/16)

Always liked Cornell's vocals, he's got the range as well. Shame about the audio level in the clip, but you can hear it well enough to judge.

https://youtu.be/NfenILm-448

Not sure why embedding won't work for me here.


----------



## mwd (2/4/16)

madpierre06 said:


> Always liked Cornell's vocals, he's got the range as well. Shame about the audio level in the clip, but you can hear it well enough to judge.
> 
> https://youtu.be/NfenILm-448
> 
> Not sure why embedding won't work for me here.


Cannot hear any vocals.

Why not Bruce Dickinson was preety close to Brians home being a good Sheffield Boy the home of English Rock not bad with a sword.

Angus, Scott and crowd are just displaced Scots in Crowd Cuckoo land after all. with strange accents.


----------



## madpierre06 (2/4/16)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Cannot hear any vocals.
> 
> Why not Bruce Dickinson was preety close to Brians home being a good Sheffield Boy the home of English Rock not bad with a sword.
> 
> Angus, Scott and crowd are just displaced Scots in Crowd Cuckoo land after all. with strange accents.


The vocals are there, very low though. Surprisingly I was able to hear 'em well enough to be almost Bon - like, fitting for the song..


----------



## tavas (2/4/16)

Just go instrumental, don't need a singer


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/4/16)

This gets very funny towards the end 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJoKyUVxNmA


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/4/16)

Well.... Its true

http://www.triplem.com.au/modernrock/music/news/2016/4/confirmed-axl-rose-joining-acdc/


----------



## Benn (17/4/16)

Unfuckenbeliveable.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (17/4/16)

Not good news. Have to wonder how many people will go to the remaining concerts. I wouldn't go.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (18/4/16)

Angus joined Guns n Roses on stage for few songs. Whole Lotta Rosie.


----------



## sponge (18/4/16)

My heart hurts after reading this news..


----------



## JDW81 (18/4/16)

So much for bowing out with dignity....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/4/16)

At least he is only a "Guest" singer, not an actual replacement


----------



## Grott (18/4/16)

Sometimes you just have to realise its time to pack it in. To me the band is no longer AC/DC and I just wish they would finish "on top".
IMO cheers


----------



## Mardoo (18/4/16)

I'd rather see George Michael in the band I feel ashamed just thinking about what an ignominious end this is for a great band. You Shook Me All Night Law-e-ong. Feck!


----------



## Bridges (18/4/16)

They may as well go all the way and just get that clown from nickelback...


----------



## bradsbrew (18/4/16)

I thought Axle done a reasonable job with whole lotta rosie and riff raff. At least they may play more Bon Scott songs without the constant repetitive squelch of Brian Johnson. 
Lets not forget that Johnson is also a replacement singer.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (18/4/16)




----------



## Mardoo (18/4/16)

Indeed he was, and one snotty young teen I know said pretty much the same things we're saying about Axl. Except he's right this time


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/4/16)

Angus doing a cameo at Cochella a few days ago

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0TXREMN1N8


----------



## madpierre06 (18/4/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzt8AThSDoI


----------



## bradsbrew (18/4/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Angus doing a cameo at Cochella a few days ago
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0TXREMN1N8


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIW19s_lGro

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMvE0yFnR0I


----------



## madpierre06 (18/4/16)

bradsbrew said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIW19s_lGro
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMvE0yFnR0I



Now....THAT is AC/DC. Two points to make though...


Hope Bon wasn't wearing those jeans when they took the scissors to 'em....and
Techie and Angus getting a little intimate 'Austin Powers' style there...


----------



## yum beer (18/4/16)

They only have about 16 shows left to finish out the tour, pretty sure we'll get a retirement announcement soon after.

Seen 'em in Sydney last year and they still rocked even with a fill in, not the same without Malcolm but still kicked ass.
Don't know that I'd be going again with Axl out front, but for those with their last chance to salute.....


----------



## Dave70 (18/4/16)

Pretty convincing. 
Just saying..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGbrFmPBV0Y


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/4/16)

yum beer said:


> They only have about 16 shows left to finish out the tour, pretty sure we'll get a retirement announcement soon after.
> 
> Seen 'em in Sydney last year and they still rocked even with a fill in, not the same without Malcolm but still kicked ass.
> Don't know that I'd be going again with Axl out front, but for those with their last chance to salute.....


Was an awesome concert and it was hard to pick that Malcolm wasnt there.

Slade has been the drummer before so he kinda fits, but he is no Phil Rudd


----------



## Coodgee (18/4/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Angus doing a cameo at Cochella a few days ago
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0TXREMN1N8


you know what... that was actually pretty ******* good. he has a very similar voice to Brian. and Angus... what a star!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/4/16)

yum beer said:


> They only have about 16 shows left to finish out the tour, pretty sure we'll get a retirement announcement soon after.


Everyone is forgetting that Axle is only a guest to help complete the tour

Axle does have the vocal range and style ( to a certain degree )

I am pretty sure that ACDC will be wanting him to sing on their terms, not his

And as for Brian, there was mention earlier that he was going to retire after the end of the current tour anyway


----------



## Black Devil Dog (18/4/16)

I'm not sure how they can force him to turn up on time every time. , 

He's notorious for leaving fans waiting 2-3 hours, if he does that, their remaining dates will be thrown into complete chaos.

If he's prepared to do that in his own band, why would he be any better as a fill in with another band?


----------



## tugger (18/4/16)

After being on the news tonight social media is going crazy with the news. I'm seeing things like this.


----------



## buckerooni (18/4/16)

my vote went to Dennis Walter, he did a killer job on that Christmas album about a decade ago:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/4/16)

Black Devil Dog said:


> I'm not sure how they can force him to turn up on time every time. ,
> 
> He's notorious for leaving fans waiting 2-3 hours, if he does that, their remaining dates will be thrown into complete chaos.
> 
> If he's prepared to do that in his own band, why would he be any better as a fill in with another band?


He would only do it once....then his name would be mud forever


----------



## bradsbrew (18/4/16)

tugger said:


> After being on the news tonight social media is going crazy with the news. I'm seeing things like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1460973649.779121.jpg


No Bon Scott.......no ACDC

Sit back and listen to or watch Acdc with Bon Scott. Totally different


----------



## tugger (18/4/16)

I know. 
Who can forget bon Scott giving that bagpipe head on countdown. 

I used to live with an old school Acca fan who always said its not acdc, it's not Bon Scott.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (18/4/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> He would only do it once....then his name would be mud forever


His name is mud though, there are hundreds, maybe thousands, maybe hundreds of thousands of comments on social media about this. All because of his tardiness.

He will probably sing the songs well, but it's highly likely he will **** them around.


----------



## buckerooni (18/4/16)

I make it quite clear that I'm a Bon Scott era AC/DC fan. It just has to be said if you're into songwriting. Powerage is my #1 of all time.

What they're doing is now is a Rock'n'Roll Damnation!


----------



## Black Devil Dog (18/4/16)

AC/DC with Brian Johnson are/were awesome.

Anyone who says otherwise has probably never seen them live with him singing.


----------



## buckerooni (18/4/16)

the Bon Scott VS Brian Johnson must be in the top 20 debated music subjects on the internet, with a 15-25% chance the argument descends to where someone's accused of being a Nazi


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/4/16)

They both had different styles, but both suited the band


----------



## yum beer (18/4/16)

Brian Johnson whilst being no Bon Scott has a sexy as all get out voice...gets my missus real hot.


----------



## timmi9191 (24/4/16)

https://www.ncscooper.com/axl-rose-abandoning-acdc-to-front-poison-reunion-tour/


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/4/16)

Poison....**** YEAH :super:


----------



## timmi9191 (24/4/16)

Every Rose has its thorn, literally....


----------



## Mardoo (24/4/16)

Oh my. That WILL be mutton dressed up as lamb should they go full glam.


----------



## Dave70 (24/4/16)

timmi9191 said:


> Every Rose has its thorn, literally....


Axl will be the biggest prick no matter who he fronts. Unless he does a collab with Oasis or Kanye.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/4/16)

Dave70 said:


> Axl will be the biggest prick no matter who he fronts. Unless he does a collab with Oasis or Kanye.


They could call it "The Washed Up Wannabe's" with lyrics by J Beiber


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/4/16)

...And...we're not going to take it

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkZD7Hgf9hg


----------



## Dave70 (24/4/16)

Axl wont take it, what ever it is, thats for ******* sure. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gwd0O9Ca6ts


----------



## billygoat (24/4/16)

bradsbrew said:


> Lets not forget that Johnson is also a replacement singer.


So was Bon Scott.
He replaced Dave Evans.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (24/4/16)

Dave70 said:


> Axl wont take it, what ever it is, thats for ******* sure.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gwd0O9Ca6ts


Not even Axl deserves having bottles thrown at him. I don't blame him for getting the shits about that.

Save the bottles for Beiber and Kayne.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (25/4/16)

Apparently the singer of this tribute band got to audition with them. Might have been ok.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBjMRS3Ef7A


----------



## manticle (25/4/16)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Not even Axl deserves having bottles thrown at him. I don't blame him for getting the shits about that.
> 
> Save the bottles for Beiber and Kayne.


As much as I think Axl is a nob, at least half of the actions in those videos would be admirable in any stage frontperson.
Stopping fights, stopping violent security guards... Not bad things really.


And while I don't think cracking the shits at thrown bottles is the way forward, bottle throwers are deadset fuckwits without exception.


----------



## Mardoo (25/4/16)

I saw X years ago and someone threw a full can at Billy Zoom. He reached up mid-strum and caught it and threw it right back at the guy. Standing to the side of the guy I watched the can explode on his forehead in a glorious shower of foam, while Mr. Zoom got back to crankin' that glittery guitar of goodness he played. Legend.


----------



## Dave70 (26/4/16)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Apparently the singer of this tribute band got to audition with them. Might have been ok.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBjMRS3Ef7A


Better received than the Sex Pistols last time they played in Texas thats for sure.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXCvQDCc0Zc


----------



## sponge (26/4/16)

Dave70 said:


> Better received than the Sex Pistols last time they played in Texas thats for sure.


Shit me that was a solid hit.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (26/4/16)

Dave70 said:


> Better received than the Sex Pistols last time they played in Texas thats for sure.





Black Devil Dog said:


> Save the bottles for Beiber and Kayne and The Sex Pistols.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/4/16)

Could you imagine Kayne and Beiber at a Sex Pistols gig


Good old Johny would be giving heaps....... And its something I would really like to see


----------



## Black Devil Dog (7/5/16)

Recent interview with Angus and Axl. Interesting.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9nfC-YR9B4&feature=share


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/5/16)

Have seen and read a few other bits and pieces as well

They basically have to finish the tour regardless

Axle was the best at the time with short notice

Let the show go on


----------



## Black Devil Dog (7/5/16)

Initially I was of the opinion that he was about the worst possible option, but It seem as though Axl offered to help them out.

Angus didn't even know anything about him, which I thought was pretty funny.

Hopefully it works out.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/5/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEbh_Tl8V64


----------



## Black Devil Dog (8/5/16)

A favourable review from the first gig in Portugal.


----------



## tavas (8/5/16)

He did a pretty good job, all things considered. Must be hard trying to belt out while sitting down.. Sounds like he's about to blow a poofer valve. Plus Guns tunes down half a step while AC/DC plays standard tuning which makes a difference

https://www.ultimate-guitar.com/news/general_music_news/watch_this_is_what_axl_rose_and_acdc_looked_and_sounded_like_on_their_first_concert_ever.html?no_takeover


----------



## Wardcliff (8/5/16)

I must just be too old and cynical but I thought that sounded sh!t.


----------



## Coodgee (9/5/16)

now that all the bullshit has settled down, we can see Axl's voice is a really good fit. It's not Brian, but Brian isn't Bon. It's still AC/DC, just a bit different. I'd like to see them do an album with Axl, he could take make a significant artistic contribution. They could do with some more interesting lyrics like Bon used to write. 

Back in Black sounds ******* excellent with Axl. better than Brian even. 

Could the next album be another Back in Black and take the world by storm???


----------



## timmi9191 (9/5/16)

I thought he sounded absolutely awful


----------



## Coodgee (9/5/16)

even accounting for the fact that it's a crowd video and the guys in the crowd are also singing along? Note how the non-english speaking countries like to na nuh na along to the riffs at AC/DC shows?


----------



## timmi9191 (9/5/16)

I also thought his performances at the guns n roses reunion were well below par. He just cant do what he used to.


----------



## Dave70 (9/5/16)

_Pffft. _Get Rose a ******* Zimmer frame and a fwuffy pillwoe. 
A broken leg never stopped Ozzy..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piVx37tNjRk


----------



## Black Devil Dog (9/5/16)

Maybe he's going to take this opportunity to redeem himself. 

Sounded pretty good singing Hell ain't a bad place to be, but I heard him sing Thunderstruck and that wasn't great. No doubt the recording done on a phone doesn't help .


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/5/16)

Axle kinda sounds like Brian Johnson when he first started... 

This is pretty good. Sounds a lot like Brian

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaGgMDfbq9k


----------



## ianh (10/5/16)

timmi9191 said:


> I thought he sounded absolutely awful


Agree could only manage to watch a few clips it was just painful and the fact he is sat in a chair did not help.


----------



## buckerooni (10/5/16)

I can't get past the fact that AC/DC is now fronted by one of the biggest rock'n'roll assholes of all time. It's time to make the momentous move to unfriend them on Facebook!


----------



## Black Devil Dog (10/5/16)

They should hoist the chair up and have it hanging above the stage with the bell. And during For those about to Rock, they should fire him out of a cannon.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (20/5/16)

Axl's sounding pretty damn good.

I was very sceptical, but seeing some of the clips from recent shows in Europe, I've done 180.


----------



## mongey (20/5/16)

Axl is a notorius dick head but he is good at what he does vocally most of the itme


----------



## tavas (20/5/16)

When his voice holds up, Axl can actually sing well. Shame his personality lets him down alot.

There's probably not too many people who can fill the shoes of AC\DC's singer. I think Axl is doing a great job, and not being a dick while doing it. A tribute band singer couldn't handle those size crowds and be consistent for the 10 dates.


----------



## Benn (20/5/16)

Maybe the wheelchair's a good thing, while he's stuck in that he can't piss off for 3 hours when he's supposed to be on stage.


----------



## mondestrunken (20/5/16)

GnR made one and a half seriously good albums

AC/DC made a million albums of which about 20% of the songs are awesome.

I'm trying to hold on to the past too, but isn't it time everyone banked their cheques and moved onto something else?


----------



## Benn (21/5/16)

Angus will keep on rockin' till the day he just drops dead on stage.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (8/7/16)

Looks like Cliff Williams is hanging up the Bass at the end of the tour. Article here.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/7/16)

Yep. But can you blame him. 40yrs is a long time and since the rest have had to leave the timing is right


----------



## Black Devil Dog (8/7/16)

For me, with Malcolm and now Cliff about to go, it's all over for sure. They were the engine room of the band for 4 decades, along with Rudd, Slade etc. Tightest rhythm section ever imo. 

I must say, Axl has been doing a great job on vocals from what I've seen on Youtube. I think they start the US leg of the tour soon, so it'll be interesting to see how that goes.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/7/16)

Yes, that Malcom, Phil, Cliff rhythm section was unbeatable. Clean and tight. Rudd is still their best drummer...he just seemed to make it all knit togethor


----------



## sp0rk (8/7/16)

I just hope they don't go down the route of Yes and replace members with their kids or random younger musos


----------



## madpierre06 (13/11/16)

Who needs Axl anyways....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVgUFdIvumI


----------

